

Bio-high-tech treatment for Ebola may have saved two US citizens - tannerj
http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/08/bio-high-tech-treatment-for-ebola-may-have-saved-two-us-citizens/

======
cyorir
This article seems to side-step the Bioethics questions. It seems as though
giving the treatment may have been unethical, and probably was only performed
because it was in Liberia, as opposed to on American soil. I am concerned with
the article's early statement, that the treatment"can work effectively,"
because that does not seem like an appropriate thing to say at such an early
point in trials.

------
tannerj
It seems kind of like a last ditch effort. According to CNN, the speculation
is that the death rate is so high that there wasn't much to lose. It sounds
like the doctor was conscious and involved in the discussion to administer the
drug to himself and the other victim. It will be interesting to see how this
turns out.

